# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  My Depression Has Reared its Ugly Head.

## CeeEssc

Hi everyone.
I've just joined.
I've had depression for about 13 years. I'm on 200mg sertraline daily.
I'm really struggling at the moment, not entirely sure what's triggered it, I just feel so so low. I need help. I hate feeling like this

----------


## Jaquaia

Hi and welcome. Have you been back to see your GP lovely? It could be that you need a medication review

----------


## Suzi

Hi and welcome! As Jaq asks, have you seen your GP recently? Have you had any talking therapy? What about support around you?

----------


## Paula

Hi and welcome  :(hi):

----------

